# Redeye3323 reaches 4000 posts!



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats again!

Stop posting so much!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lololololol,

Your not still complaining that I answer thread before you are you xD

Tbh, I haven't posted much today...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!:grin:
You reached 3,000 and 4,000 before I did .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Lololololol,
> 
> Tbh, I haven't posted much today...


I noticed.... I was afraid you had fallen ill..:4-dontkno

Congrats Redeye!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congatulations!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> I noticed.... I was afraid you had fallen ill..:4-dontkno
> 
> Congrats Redeye!!


Sorry about that SABL.

I had fallen ill with something called "Call of Duty 4", it very common.

Still, it's not as bad as that "WoW" bug that lots of people get, it costs each month to treat it xD

Thanks all who have replied. You'll get there soon Zealex, you posts are very good so don't think about it lol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You mean as in *WoW*?? Don't wanna hear it....:upset:

The only time my son comes up from the basement is for food or soda..... he may snap out of it some day.... he's only 32 yrs old.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tried it, didn't grab me like most.

Plus it is $$$ consuming, which I don't have...

Much prefer TSF, CoD, NgG (my Clan) and good old Spotify


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats a lot. that is really fast:wave::wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheers all :wave:

And I plan to continue Mars20


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> And I plan to continue Mars20


Great. mean in the future the whole comments and announcements page will be like this.

Redeye reaches 5000 posts
Redeye reaches 6000 posts
Redeye reaches 7000 posts
.
.
.
(up to Infinity:laugh::laugh 

:wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mars30 said:


> Great. mean in the future the whole comments and announcements page will be like this.
> 
> Redeye reaches 5000 posts
> Redeye reaches 6000 posts
> ...


Made me laugh :laugh:

Perhaps but my goal is to become a very helpful Senior Tech and maybe one day a Mod (years in the future probably) and the post count is just an extra thing.

I just post a lot because I like helping people and I have learnt so much just by being a Tech, it's immense. Plus, the Offline section accounts for quite a few posts as some of you will know :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont know why but I feel like you will get promotions really fast on TSF because you are a helping guy and attitude wise you are.

100/100

Attitude matters friend.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Already 4K? good for you!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mars30 said:


> I dont know why but I feel like you will get promotions really fast on TSF because you are a helping guy and attitude wise you are.
> 
> 100/100
> 
> Attitude matters friend.


Perhaps in the Offline Section, but I have much to learn Gaming-wise. If I aim high, then I will have to set my standards to that level. Also, experience-wise I am still gaining and compared to some Games Teamers, I very much lack in that. I do try to make up with this with effort but that is hard as all the team put in the hard work...

Overconfidence is a curse and I deffo don't have that lol.

Thanks for the vote of confidence though Mars :wink:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!


.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Dunedin



2xgrump said:


> Already 4K? good for you!


Cheers 2x, I may have already got there but the race thing was stupid as I post a lot more in the Offline Section and you offer much more detailed posts then mine...

Thanks anyway to you and everyone. I am going to stop posting in this thread before I get in trouble :wink:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations and Well done mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

late to the party .. but most very well done.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing, you surpassed even myself in such short time. Well done indeed!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Amazing, you surpassed even myself in such short time. Well done indeed!


Hey 5NIPER,

Your posts are of very good quality and you will soon hit this mark aswell, way to go 

p.s. Will you hurry up on it, I have been checking your post count for ages cause I know your close :laugh: :wink:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great work Redeye!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey 5NIPER,
> 
> Your posts are of very good quality and you will soon hit this mark aswell, way to go
> 
> p.s. Will you hurry up on it, I have been checking your post count for ages cause I know your close :laugh: :wink:


Indeed, I'll reach it when I am ready. No need to spam (or is there?)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I hope you aren't saying I spam :grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Nonsense, you make quality posts!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Nonsense, you make quality posts!


I've heard differently but thanks for that mate :wave:

Tbh, I have been posting less and less recently as I just seem to get in trouble if I post too much.

Also, I am admin for this Clan now so I play a lot more games and go on TSF less. I am sure Elvenleader3 is happy since he told me I get to all the posts he can answer :laugh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

And don't forget the 'responsibilities' over in my clan.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> And don't forget the 'responsibilities' over in my clan.


Course not 5NIPER.

I visited it today and I am second highest poster (I think I am, your 1st anyways). Also, isn't my duty just to flame you lot or have I been misled :laugh:


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Well done *Redeye *-

*Congratulations* :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Tallin,

Thanks lol. I am closing in on 5000 posts so save your congratz as it will take me 2ish days to do xD


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

You do well *Redeye,* but we must all realise that quality and not quantity is best in all facets of life. 

I myself do not judge a volunteer by the amount of posts they have, but I do make a reference in my own mind what I think of them after reading some of their posts. Have you noticed on here and other forums for that matter that each and every post certain members make when replying to threads is really meaningful. Some can post one reply nipping the OP's error in the bud with just one well constructed reply.

None of my comments above refer to you Red, just what I think for others to comment on if they so desire. 

Take care, 

kind regards,


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Seriously... 5k already and this thread was created about 14 days ago, so that makes 2k posts a month by my calculations.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Tallin, you are totally right. The Senior Techs/Mods/Managers etc are all very good at this and I aspire to be as good as them some day.



Anything wrong with that 5NIPER :S


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey Tallin, you are totally right. The Senior Techs/Mods/Managers etc are all very good at this and I aspire to be as good as them some day. Anything wrong with that 5NIPER :S


You will, I have no doubt of that with your enthusiasm, wit, and keenness to assist everyone here.......

Cheers, and good luck reaching your goals.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Tallin, feel free to have a look around the Gaming Section if you wish to view my posts.

I am probably at my best in the Console Section for knowledge but I do post in all of them...


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

> Hey Tallin, feel free to have a look around the Gaming Section if you wish to view my posts.


I will one day, but will have to ask *dai* for some time off to do so.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah, the forces of dai hard at work I see?


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He complains about everything, just ignore him :grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*gasp* again, I mistook the first page for the last, delete awaiting.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> He complains about everything, just ignore him :grin:


Now I understand why you are "Retired Tech" throwing our weight around are we? :wink:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

5NIPER controversial, never :grin:

Anyway Tallin, less work, more [ummmmmm, something which rhymes with work...] BESERK.

Ignore me.

Anyways, this thread is gunna be closed if we all don't be quiet now. Let it die in peace.


----------



## Joe Bloggs (Mar 13, 2010)

oh sry , I thought I was in the 'Post a Photo of Yourself' :tongue:



:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to let it die 

How could you get so lost Joe? I am sure they are sections apart :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------

